# totally OT BUT FUNNY!



## Charlena (Jun 26, 2007)

I hope everyone sees the humor in this...it's hillarious

WARNING ADULT HUMOR CONTENT


http://www.youtube.com/v/exDo2SMdB-0


----------



## TBox (Jun 26, 2007)

I like that one alot  :lol:


----------



## Charlena (Jun 26, 2007)

:twisted: Me too! :twisted: Snicker snicker!
8)


----------



## jimmy759 (Jul 10, 2007)

totally worth the wait


----------



## Charlena (Jul 10, 2007)

Spoke it better than I ever could have!
Hi ^


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 10, 2007)

Woman , you still pushing that jingle. lol


----------



## Charlena (Jul 10, 2007)

gotta plug whatcha believe in right?
Aint that the issue?
lmao


----------

